# Dado blade setup



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I just purchased my first set of stacked dado blades and am wondering if anyone out there has any advice, personal experiences, suggestions, pointers, etc. about dado blade setup and usage that would make my dado blade experience a positive one. I guess, my fear is that I will do something wrong and possibly damage my new blades. Any help would be appreciated.
thanks 
Ken
:help:


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Good write-up here.

http://www.newwoodworker.com/usngstkddados.html


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

For the common-sized dados that I use most often I've written down the number of chippers, and number and size of spacers on the inside of the dado blade box lid. So, the next time I want to make a 1/2" dado to fit with my finger joint jig, I know exactly which spacers to use to get the exact width (well, exact may be a strong word - or at least be consistent with the last finger joint project I did :yes.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Make sure the teeth from adjacent blades don't contact each other. Start with a fairly narrow stack, a low blade height, and a fairly large piece of wood just to get used to it and build your confidence. Push pads a good safety device to use too. Just a few practice passes will give a good idea of what to expect.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

So far so good. Thanks for the advice. I'm hoping that more people post some information. That's what I love about woodworking, it's not just working with the wood and producing a final product, it's the attitude and willingness of other woodworkers to help that makes this such an enjoyable hobby. Thanks again guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Just a quick note to let you all know that I adhered to your advice and my first experience with the dado blade was AWESOME!!!! I took my time, double checked measurements and set ups and completed the carcass for my new router table. I love this blade. Very professional looking and the joints are as strong and secure as I could ever imagine them to be. Thanks for all of your help. I am still up for more tips and tricks if anyone out there has any but for now, thanks again. I'll have to post some photos when the table is complete.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Ken, Glad it worked out well for you. What brand of dado stack did you purchase? Did it come with spacers too? 

John


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I bought the Freud stacked dado set and yes, it came with a full set of shims. However, I purchased a set of shims from Lee Valley Tools that don't require you to take you dado blades off of the arbour. The are slotted and you can install and remove them with a pair of tweezers. They are also colour coded which makes for easier identification when doing repeat setups. I will be posting the new router table pictures as soon as I finish the table.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds like you survived and had a good time. That is great. I also had the Freud set and they did a great job over the years. Red


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Good suggestions above. Here are more*

1) Once a month, I reverse the order of the midle blades as to how they are stacked in the box. This will help on keeping the wear evenly on all blades.
2) I made a 'dado gage' for my set. Every time I would use a different size stack, I would make a dado on a scrap of 3/4" plywood and mark the size on it. Whenever I have to make a dado, I would get my gage and slip it over the appropriate piece of wood I was making the dado for. That would tell me what how to stack my blades and if spacers would be reqired. 
3)Whatever you dont, dont presure fit the wood into the dado as you would other joints. This will spread the dado slot and distort your piece by putting an arch into it. A dado does not have to be a tight fit because you are getting a good mechanical 'locking' in your project by design. The glue joint itself is not that great when you consider that one piece is usually going to be end grain. 
4) I closed in my table saw base with pegboard and made a box underneath it with a drawer pull. The box sits directly under the saw. It collects most of my saw dust. I never empty it completely because if I drop the nut or washer while changing blades, I know exactly where it is and dont have to hunt for it. Secondly, if you ever drop one of the stacking blades, it will land on a cushion of saw dust unharmed. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Tony, that is a cool setup. The gauge for the dado is a great idea. 

John


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Thanks J*

With all the different plywood manufacturers, everyone has a different idea in what 3/4" really is. LOL
Also, I dont own a planer yet. When I get my load of lumber I have it planed to the point that the planer will just barely clean up both surfaces but all to the same dimension. Unfortunately, the dimensions vary from project to project. With my little gauge, it's just a matter of slipping the gauge over the 'shelf'.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Some good ideas there Tony. I intend to make one of those "dado gauges" once I can set aside some time to do it. I'm in the middle of a few project at the moment.
Thanks for the input.
Anyone else?
:smartass:


----------



## UncleGreg (Jan 6, 2009)

I posted this on another thread but it may be worth repeating here:

There is a good article in the current issue of Wood magazine on how to set up dado blades & shims using a simple jig made of scrap MDF or plywood. There is also a video available at:
http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/fil...layer&temp=yes

Select current Wood magazine issue videos, Perfect-Fitting dados. 

Enjoy.


----------

